# 2nd chance muley



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I havested this buck in Alberta a few weeks ago, after spotting this guy several hundred yards away and having to take over four hours crawling on my hands and knee's I was stuck 80 yards away with no cover watching this huge muley bedded in the grass. I have a pin for 80 but i really did not want to use it on this guy if did not have to. 

I had bad memories from two years earlier when I performed a similar stalk on a muley buck that was probably bigger than this joker. Thinking I had that buck beat I quickly found out how things can go in the bucks favor in the blink of an eye, we got him to stand not aware how tall the grass was, the next thing I know all I can see is his head and neck. Not a shot I want to take, so off goes my dream muley to live another day.

So here I am in a similar situation 80 yards away wondering how to close the gap in a wheat field in which every movement sounds like someone walking on corn flakes and no cover to hide my approach. I sat and watched him for what felt like an eternity wondering what to do, just when I thought he was going to leave without presenting me a shot, he bedded again. Then a miracle happend, I felt a drop of water then another and another seconds later it was pouring and then the hail started to come down.

It was now or never, the sound of the heavy rain covered my movements as I began the final approach towards a buck I had dreamed about getting a second chance on for two years. I crept up with my range finder in one hand bow in the other, now completely soaked and freezing I was desperatly trying to get a range on his rack in the grass. The rain which was my friend for a short while was turning things to the buck's side as I did not have my range finder set to read through the heavy rain. 

If you ever want to try something hard, try to judge yardage with your head 4 inches out of the grass and a target some 50 yards away in the pouring rain. Now the buck is starting to really look around and I know he is going to stand any time and I have a yardage of 40 to 60 running in my head. Then it happend Like it was meant to be, the rain stopped as fast as it came and up comes the buck. One click of the range finder and the next thing I remember is watching my arrow sail 52 yards, it seemed like an eternity but then I heard that unmistakeable Twack !!!!! and off he goes a very short 20 yards. That rage broadhead worked flawlessly. 

If you love hunting as much as I do, then I don't have to tell you the crazy range of emotions I went through when I walked up and saw my trophy laying in the grass. Then I turned to see my best friend Dave coming across the field arms raised as he watched the hole thing unfold from the distance. then I new it was for real. I owe Dave a lot as he spotted this deer at the same time as I did, no questions asked he told me to get after it. I don't know very many people that would do that and be truly happy for their sucess. 

Some times second chances do come along. :cocktail:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice buck - good shot placement, but that wouldn't be a problem would it.:wink:

Randy


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome buck Blake
Congrats
Brian


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

wow ..... great story and a great buck Bandit :thumb:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice job, you keeping the velvet on?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I am going to leave on, the velvet was in really good condition and I already had it treated by a taxidermist when I was out there. I want to remember him exactly how I got him, I may never get one that big again.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Heck of a deer Blake. Good stuff!


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

That is great BBuck man, Congrats!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

awsome buck blake 
what did it score?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweet ,I am going next year.Congrats.Those Rage broadheads are the best.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

He grossed 197 and nets mid 180's green score have to wait 60 and see what he's at then. I can't wait to put him on the wall but he's going to make the whitetails look small.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!! Sweet buck! You should submit that story exactly like you wrote it here to a magazine. It was a great read! Congrats!!


----------



## ChrisArcher11 (Sep 10, 2003)

Awesome story, Congrats on a beautiful buck,.:cocktail:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Blake... that's a real cranker! Awesome!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Awesome buck Blake. That is exactly how it is supposed to work out. Kudos to you for not getting greedy and taking the 80 yard shot, even though you could probably make it. The amount of time and effort you put into deer hunting has once again been very pleasantly rewarded.

Congrats,

Rob


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey pinto, can you find someone to fix the spelling and grammar mistakes I made in this story... You would almost think I wrote it after a few :darkbeerr maybe I was just really excited.

Hunting I can do, writing not so much!

Thanks for not pointing it out :embara:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great replies...I hope you all have as much luck as I did and may monster bucks walk past all of your stands this season :cocktail:


----------



## renslip (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow!! What a pig. Great job. Will make a beauty of a mount.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a sweet buck man. Oh now I want to go hunting- to bad I'm stuck in school all the time.


----------

